# Help me! I can't run a .jar file!



## The Ripper18 (Oct 14, 2006)

I play a game called Runescape, and I wanted to try playing on a private server. I found a good program for running private servers called MoparScape. Unfortunately, in the readme it says mac users should run the file "MoparScape.jar", but when I run it I get the following alert: "The jar file "MoparScape.jar" couldn't be launched. Check the Console for possible error messages." Can anybody help me?

Edit: I run OS 10.3.9


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like you need Xcode to create a .jar app...maybe you need it to open one as well?
http://www.centerkey.com/mac/java/


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 14, 2006)

Did you check the console for error messages, like the error message recommended?  What were the error messages?


----------



## mrmagoo123 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have the exact same problem. Here's what it says when you open the console:

Jar Launcher[805]: Could not contact MightyMouseHelper.app:  Err 6

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bot (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)

	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:251)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:55)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:194)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:302)


I hope that makes sense to someone.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 9, 2008)

Can I ask where this .jar file was sourced from?  You may need to ask the original .jar file creator about this error .... which website did you download it from?




.


----------



## mrmagoo123 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know about him, but I downloaded it from http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=MW6EBEQ5


----------



## hasmiza73 (Oct 24, 2011)

i got the .jar file when i tried to install the camera setup in for my facebook chat.

when i tried to install it, it gave me the error message  like this:

**************************************************
"Check the Console for possible error messages."

How can i rectify this?


----------

